# 60,000 mile service



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

So I took my Cruze in for my 55,000 mile oil change (I go every 5K), and they already tried to sell me on this.

It sounds like a load of bull.

Fluid checks are done with the "27 point insepction". I had my transmission serviced with the 55,000 mile oil change (together it ran me $200). Brakes are fine. So what is the merit of this? Am I missing something?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look in your owners manual and be ready to discuss your car's service requirements when you go in. Most service advisors are more than happy to work with you on this and only do what is actually needed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Some things I would consider mileage-related, and some time-related. 60K would be a couple more years for most drivers, so they probably recommend a ton of stuff (cooling system hoses, etc) that you don't need yet. 

I would consider checking things like the alignment, condition of belts (incl timing belt/tensioner inspection on a 1.8 - but you may need a serpentine belt soon). Brake fluid should probably be changed - it collects water which greatly reduces the effectiveness. Trans fluid should be changed (you took care of that one). GM claims Dexcool is good for 100K, but I would probably change it anyway. Oh, and spark plugs - probably time for new ones, though they supposedly have a 100K life as well...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The 27 point inspection goes over the normal basics that aren't performed every 5K miles. Tread depth, brake pads, random other stuff(like does the ABS/Stabilitrack/etc. still work properly).

My dealer does it every 15K for me since its part of the coupon booklet I bought with the car that covers all routine maintenance up to 75K miles. They had it priced out, showing that we would pay x amount over time, and the booklet saved us $200-300 or so.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Given the chance, a dealer will gladly increase your cost of vehicle ownership by 50%.

Here's the schedule for normal service:

https://service.xw.gm.com/SCRWBWidg...soline/Simplified_Maintenance_Schedule_Normal

Here it is for severe service:

https://service.xw.gm.com/SCRWBWidg...soline/Simplified_Maintenance_Schedule_Severe

(The only difference is the interval of Automatic Transmission fluid changes)

I got these from the Chevrolet.com site, I think they're the same as the ones in the manual. IMO, if the dealer is charging you more for performing more services, they are doing it on their own and not by necessity according to GM.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Blue Angel!!!!!!

According to this, the only maintenance that needs to be done at 60,000 miles is spark plugs replaced.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Thanks Blue Angel!!!!!!


Not a problem. Keep in mind, as others have suggested it makes a lot of sense to poke around every now and then and visually check your tire treads, belts and hoses, and investigate any puddles you find in the driveway. 

If I can add one personal experience based maintenance item to that list, it would be the sliding brake caliper pins. I think these should be pulled out and lubed every 1-2 years regardless of mileage, actually more often with lightly driven cars would be better as the brakes are used less frequently and wear at a slower rate.

If a caliper pin sticks (and I've had a couple) your brake pads and rotors are shot, and since they usually get changed as a complete set if one of your four caliper pins seizes you're in for a whole front brake job.

Also, once a pin has seized it's far more likely to seize again as the finish on the pin bore in the caliper bracket has been damaged.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

It's a BALANCING act:

dealership wants to TAKE your money....^....you want to KEEP your money​
...follow what the Owner's Manual says, modified by _your_ LOCAL weather (remember HOT summer considerations get thrown out the window when your driving was all during the WINTER) and _actual_ DRIVING situation (city, urban, rural, etc.).


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Not a problem. Keep in mind, as others have suggested it makes a lot of sense to poke around every now and then and visually check your tire treads, belts and hoses, and investigate any puddles you find in the driveway.
> 
> If I can add one personal experience based maintenance item to that list, it would be the sliding brake caliper pins. I think these should be pulled out and lubed every 1-2 years regardless of mileage, actually more often with lightly driven cars would be better as the brakes are used less frequently and wear at a slower rate.
> 
> ...


X100 on that one my friend......I don't care who builds it or what model it is, the rear caliper pins will lock up if not serviced when used in a wet or salty (or both) environment.
My Miata will stick them in a heartbeat, Chevy vans/trucks are notorious as well.......and, as I continue to service stuff it seems to be a problem regardless of manufacturer.

But other than items that need to be looked at based on operating environment, I always tell folks to just follow the owners manual.

Rob


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Gotta love that "27-Point Inspection" where 26 of those points are "lubricate chassis" when there are NO zerk fittings to be lubricated anymore.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My dealership did the 27 point inspection for me at 40K and didn't charge me. I know it was done because I watched it being done and asked questions along the way.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Thanks Blue Angel!!!!!!
> 
> According to this, the only maintenance that needs to be done at 60,000 miles is spark plugs replaced.


Which you can also do for yourself for $20 and 10 minutes of your time.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> Thanks Blue Angel!!!!!!
> 
> According to this, the only maintenance that needs to be done at 60,000 miles is spark plugs replaced.


*Cough* V Powah


----------



## beachbaby902 (Apr 28, 2013)

Just had mine in for the oil change. 52k. They didn't say a word about anything needing done yet. Brakes are considered new according to the paper and everything else was fine during their 27 point inspection. I figured they would've said something about fluid changes and what not. Maybe during the next oil change they will...which will probably be end of January. 

I'd like to have my tranny serviced at least 20k before warranty is up just in case.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Gotta love that "27-Point Inspection" where 26 of those points are "lubricate chassis" when there are NO zerk fittings to be lubricated anymore.


Yep... people still think they're getting an Oil, Lube and Filter, when there's absolutely nothing to "Lube" anymore.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*LOF* used to Lube & Oil & Filter, now it only mean Libby Owens Ford (wink,wink)


----------

